# DIY 3D background using pond sealant foam



## ashtricks (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi guys,
has any one used spray foam/ expandable foam/ great-stuff spray foam to make any decor in freshwater aquarium? any input will be appreciated.
Tetra makes pond sealing foam safe for fish, but one of the marketing person had replied that it is meant "only" for outdoor pond use.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

ive made a few things with foam, even one very recently for my next tank. all have been used in saltwater though but there shouldnt be much issue using it in fresh.
the great stuff foam will work but will def. need to be painted and then epoxied. hardware stores usually also carry a "pond foam" in their outdoor sections for more money then great stuff but you shouldnt have to epoxy it as long as you dont pick at the foam when it dries. seeing as this will be freshwater you'll prob. want to paint and epoxy either way as you wont get coraline or coral growth on it like you could in a saltwater tank but im sure you could include driftwood and fake/live plants to help create something realistic looking.

make sure you wear gloves when working with the foam!


----------



## Jay702 (May 3, 2012)

This is actually my next project. I would use the great stuff foam but dont feal like it would fit right for my set up. Im going with a few layers of Styrofoam, Then cutting them up into rock shapes. Im doing a lake tanganyika cichlid setup so the great stuff foam wouldn't work for me. If your set-up is saltwater then yeah use the Great stuff foam. It easier and fits right for saltwater. I been doing research for days if you have any questions let me know.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

jay, i suggest using both the foam and the spray foam. this is what i did and you can easily create more natural shapes. foam floats, are you planning to silicon them down?


----------



## Jay702 (May 3, 2012)

onefish2fish said:


> jay, i suggest using both the foam and the spray foam. this is what i did and you can easily create more natural shapes. foam floats, are you planning to silicon them down?


Guess I might end up using both since I want to make it look as natural as possible. I'll find out soon lol..

As far as holding down the foam. I been thinking about adding suction cups to the board. I don't want to add silicone since I don't want it permanently on the tank.If its cut right it will hit the top frame of the tank and the sand should hold it down. If not might have to have some sorta support beam to stop it from shifting forward and covering it with sand?

I'll take any suggestions.


----------

